#   >   1 8       Linux
1 8       Linux   -     ,    .

----------

> 1 8       Linux   -     ,    .


      Linux,   .  1      ,

----------


## Winny Buh

8.3      1      Linux. 
      1  Linux- (DEB  RPM-based).
   8.3.7 1     Mac OS X

----------


## koalexey

> Linux,   .  1      ,


  ,     .
  1  Linux  ,  .        - ,      . 
      ,   Excel .  FreeOffice ,      ,   ,    .

   -   .     .      1-.

----------


## topalov

,    ?        ""   )))

----------

